# Bass Tracker Decals



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 1987 17ft Bass Tracker...
Looks almost identical to this one http://www.ctfisherman.com/ubbthreads/attachments/TheFishFinder-28372-DSC00728.jpg

I am looking for the decals that are on the side of the boat..does anyone know where I could fine some in SW ohio?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

EBAY. Or contact Tracker.


----------



## Nick116 (Feb 5, 2010)

Try www.vinylapproach.com and look under reproduction boat logos. They may have what you are looking for.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

I got two custom colored Tracker decals for my boat for about $30 shipped. Look great and original.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Greatlakeskipper.com


----------

